# one for Piedmont



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Fished er hard, one keeper. So that's 4 keepers this year...yeah....lol
Fished Hopkins/vibes for hours, got the one on a curly tail grub.

I did fish a couple bait balls and snagged an 8" shad. Boy do them stink...no wonder catfish love em.
Several white bass. What a gorgeous day. Me n mama enjoyed the time on the water for sure.
I would love to see her catch a keeper saugeye, she'd be so excited.

Funny note: I asked my wife to get a doz night crawlers. She comes back and says,"they need something to put em in."
I'm thinking what?? So I dig out a sammy bag and give her that. She's gone for 10 minutes...here she comes with a large coke paper cup...with a doz minnows. Ok, not it makes sense....lol...something to put em in.
So I take the cup a minnows back and tell the lady , night crawlers, not minnows. She dumps em back into the tank and gets me a container a crawlers and 29 cents in change.


----------



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

That's a great story! The crew in the marina are really nice people. With the help of some great folks on this site I've picked up quite a few keepers the past couple weekends with a mix of trolling flicker shads, and jig and minnows in about 15 fow. Also, grabbed a 13.5 inch crappie last weekend, my PB. Just got down here for the weekend. Really hope I can get into some more eyes this weekend since I have to pull the trailer out next weekend.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I will be out there Sunday morning in my kayak. Probably one of the last times I will get the kayak out this year. Will be happy picking up anything.


----------



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

TClark - grabbed minnows yesterday from the Marina and was chatting with the woman working. She said 'I need to tell you the funniest story of the week'. She was a bit stunned when I said 'a woman asked for minnows in a sandwich bag?'


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Today at Piedmont. 2 guys , dam area, vertical jigging old rod bed only a few white bass and a couple small bass.
Didn't get a saugeye to the boat.


----------



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

I fished that side Friday and got 3 keepers and a 13 inch crappie. The next day my dad came down, same area, and got 2 dinks in 5 hours. Frustrating!


----------

